# [gelöst][Xorg]Kein start von X (MTRR) ...

## LeftShift

Hallo,

eine Neuinstallation ist doch immer wieder ein Hort der Erbauung.  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe 'X' nach der Anleitung installiert und bekomme beim Start die Meldung:

waiting for X server to shut down error setting MTRR (base=0xd0000000, size=0x10000000, type=1) Invalid argument (22)

Im Kernel habe ich den Support für MTRR drin. Ist schon seltsam. Die Kiste hat einen Phenom und läuft als 64Bit System. Gibt es einen brachialen Tip damit ich

X ans laufen bekomme. Irgendwie klappt diesesmal bei der Kiste nichts so richtig.   :Confused: 

Vielen Dank im voraus.

leftshift

Die Grafikkarte ist eine nvidia 8500 gt (G86).

----------

## uhai

<edir><gestrichen>HJst Du eine ATI-Graka?</gestrichen> Wer lesen kann (und es auch tut) ist klar im Vorteil!</edit>

Dann guck mal da: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808133-highlight-.html

Bei mir haben zwei Kernel-Einstellungen gefehlt und ich hatte ein paar Treiber "zuviel". Ohne xorg.conf-Einträge lief es dann.

Geh doch Deine Konfiguration noch einmal Schritt für Schritt durch....

uhai

----------

## LeftShift

So ich habe X komplett neu installiert und den Treiber von NVidia installiert. Das Modul wird geladen und es erscheint auch keine Fehlermeldung bezüglich 'MTRR' mehr.

Die beiden Dämonen 'hald' und 'acpid' laufen. Wenn ich nun als Normaluser (ist in der Gruppe 'video') 'startx' aufrufe schaltet die Grafikkarte allem Anschein nach kurz in den Grafikmodus aber ich lande gleich wieder in der Console. Im Logfile (Xorg.0.log) stehen keinerlei Fehlermeldungen ('EE'). In der Console steht als letzte Zeile nur 'waiting for X server to shut down'. Ist ja immerhin mal ein Anfang.  :Smile: 

War es nicht immer so, daß man nach der Installation von X 'startx' aufrufen konnte und dann so ein Muster auf dem Bildschirm erhielt?

Hat jemand einen Tip wo es jetzt noch fehlen könnte?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

leftshift

----------

## firefly

 *LeftShift wrote:*   

> So ich habe X komplett neu installiert und den Treiber von NVidia installiert. Das Modul wird geladen und es erscheint auch keine Fehlermeldung bezüglich 'MTRR' mehr.
> 
> Die beiden Dämonen 'hald' und 'acpid' laufen. Wenn ich nun als Normaluser (ist in der Gruppe 'video') 'startx' aufrufe schaltet die Grafikkarte allem Anschein nach kurz in den Grafikmodus aber ich lande gleich wieder in der Console. Im Logfile (Xorg.0.log) stehen keinerlei Fehlermeldungen ('EE'). In der Console steht als letzte Zeile nur 'waiting for X server to shut down'. Ist ja immerhin mal ein Anfang. 
> 
> War es nicht immer so, daß man nach der Installation von X 'startx' aufrufen konnte und dann so ein Muster auf dem Bildschirm erhielt?
> ...

 

ja aber nur wenn xterm oder twm installiert ist. Diese beiden sind aber nicht mehr als abhängigkeit des xorg-x11 im ebuild vorhanden. Wenn startx keine .xinitrc im user verzeichnis findet wird eine fest verdrahtete Version verwendet, welche unter anderem nach xterm und twm sucht, um eins von beiden zu starten.

----------

## LeftShift

Jau! Genau das war es!   :Very Happy:  Ich habe jetzt zum Testen 'twm' und 'xterm' installiert und siehe da ... es funktioniert!

Vielen Dank @firefly!

leftshift

----------

